# Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019



## StillerLeser (1. März 2019)

*Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Hallo liebe Community,

aktuell bin ich dabei mein System Schritt für Schritt auszutauschen.
Vor Kurzem habe ich mir die Vega 56 Pulse gekauft, die bringt nun meine vorhandenen Lüfter zum arbeiten.

Meine Frage ist also: 
Sind die Lüfter aus dem riesigen Lüfter-Roundup 2016 noch immer zu empfehlen?
Ich habe tatsächlich alles sehr aufmerksam gelesen und bin beeindruckt von der Leistung des Erstellers
Respekt @DerKabelbinder

Mein Gehäuse ist das Bitfenix Shinobi.
Aktuell verbaut sind folgende Teile:

530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8
ASRock B85M Pro4
Intel Core i5 4570
RX Vega 56 Pulse
8 GB DDR3 RAM

1000GB Seagate HDD
120GB Kingston SSD

Die Vega habe ich auf ein 64er Bios geflashed.

Geplante Upgrades:
550W Straight Power von be quiet!
MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
Ryzen 7 2700x
32GB RAM
Samsung SSD 970 Evo

Welche Lüfter habe ich aktuell:
Originale Lüfter vom Gehäuse hinten
BOX Lüfter der CPU
Lüfter der Vega

Unter Last sind diese sehr laut.

Ich bin wirklich nicht empfindlich was die Lautstärke angeht, aber das ist zu viel.
Die Vega dreht auf 2500 RPM um "kühl" zu bleiben.

Meine Idee war also mehrere Gehäuselüfter zu verbauen um alle auf niedriger Drehzahl laufen zu lassen.
Dabei sollte möglichst viel Luft bewegt werden.

Das Gehäuse lässt vorne zwei 120mm, unten einen 120mm, oben zwei 140mm und hinten 120mm zu.
Die oberen beiden 140mm Lüfter wären über ein Y-Kabel an einem 3Pin angeschlossen.
Die vorderen zwei und der untere Lüfter könnten gemeinsam über einen 4Pin angeschlossen werden. 

Nachdem ich hier wirklich alles gelesen habe und mir die Noctua A12x25 ehrlich gesagt zu teuer sind, hatte ich vor einfach alle Plätze mit den Fractal Venturi HF-12 und HF-14 zu besetzen.
Auf Shrouds möchte ich allerdings aufgrund von Platzmangel verzichten.
Das Gehäuse hat vorne und unten einen Staubfilter und überall "Widerstand", was für die Venturi wohl nicht so optimal ist.

Daher meine Frage:
Kann man in meinem Fall weiterhin die Venturi empfehlen oder gibt es mittlerweile bessere Alternativen in dem Preisbereich?

Tut mir Leid für den langen Text, aber ich denke so kann man meine Situation am Besten verstehen 
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Allein mit Gehäuselüftern wirst du die Lautstärke der Vega nicht in den Griff kriegen. Wenn, dann müsste eine recht große Zahl von Lüftern auf dauerhaft hoher Drehzahl laufen, um den entsprechenden Luftaustausch zu gewährleisten. Zwar wäre es grundsätzlich sinnvoll, dein Gehäuse mit zusätzlichen Lüftern zu bestücken, da es ja nur einen 120mm hinten hat ab Werk. Aber genauso solltest du dich mit dem Thema "Undervolting" der Vega befassen, womit du gleichzeitig (!) Stromverbrauch und damit Abwärme/Lautstärke verringern und die Leistung erhöhen kannst. Die Vega ist leider keine "Anfängerkarte", sondern eine, wo man noch ein bisschen nachjustieren muss.

Soviel Allgemeines von meiner Seite erst einmal. Bevor du dir das Gehäuse von oben bis unten mit Lüftern vollknallst.


----------



## StillerLeser (1. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Allein mit Gehäuselüftern wirst du die Lautstärke der Vega nicht in den Griff kriegen. Wenn, dann müsste eine recht große Zahl von Lüftern auf dauerhaft hoher Drehzahl laufen, um den entsprechenden Luftaustausch zu gewährleisten. Zwar wäre es grundsätzlich sinnvoll, dein Gehäuse mit zusätzlichen Lüftern zu bestücken, da es ja nur einen 120mm hinten hat ab Werk. Aber genauso solltest du dich mit dem Thema "Undervolting" der Vega befassen, womit du gleichzeitig (!) Stromverbrauch und damit Abwärme/Lautstärke verringern und die Leistung erhöhen kannst. Die Vega ist leider keine "Anfängerkarte", sondern eine, wo man noch ein bisschen nachjustieren muss.
> 
> Soviel Allgemeines von meiner Seite erst einmal. Bevor du dir das Gehäuse von oben bis unten mit Lüftern vollknallst.



Vielen Dank für dein Feedback!
Die Vega wurde natürlich bereits einem UV unterzogen und konnte Verbrauch, Wärme und Lautstärke deutlich reduzieren.  Es fehlt nur noch das Feintuning, was im allgemeinen UV/OC Thread auf der HP bereits thematisiert ist 

Im 2D Betrieb ist die Vega mittlerweile nicht hörbar, wenn sie allerdings Leistung zeigen muss wird hochgedreht und es wird laut. Ich wollte einen kontinuierlichen Luftfluss herstellen um die Temperaturen generell niedrig zu halten damit die Vega nicht hochdrehen muss.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist aktuell lediglich ein ausblasender Hecklüfter verbaut und die Karte dreht auf 2500rpm hoch. Ein Gehäuselüfter ist nicht viel und 2500rpm sind ~1000rpm zu viel für die Karte. Der Ansatzpunkt mehr Lüfter zu verbauen dürfte schon mal nicht der schlechteste sein.  

Ich würde vorne zwei gute Preisleistungslüfter wie die bequiet Pure Wings 2 und am Heck einen sehr guten Lüfter wie die eLoops mit 1000-1300rpm oder den vom TE erwähnten, eigentlich zu teuren, Noctua verbauen. Dann vielleicht noch einen ausblasenden Deckellüfter, aber das sollte dann wirklich reichen.


----------



## StillerLeser (2. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist aktuell lediglich ein ausblasender Hecklüfter verbaut und die Karte dreht auf 2500rpm hoch. Ein Gehäuselüfter ist nicht viel und 2500rpm sind ~1000rpm zu viel für die Karte. Der Ansatzpunkt mehr Lüfter zu verbauen dürfte schon mal nicht der schlechteste sein.
> 
> Ich würde vorne zwei gute Preisleistungslüfter wie die bequiet Pure Wings 2 und am Heck einen sehr guten Lüfter wie die eLoops mit 1000-1300rpm oder den vom TE erwähnten, eigentlich zu teuren, Noctua verbauen. Dann vielleicht noch einen ausblasenden Deckellüfter, aber das sollte dann wirklich reichen.



Genau richtig!  Das war auch mein Gedanke, deshalb wollte ich mir neue Lüfter zulegen.
Ich hatte mir den kompletten Roundup aus 2016 durchgelesen und sehr viele Gedanken wegen der Staubfilter gemacht da ja einige damit nicht so gut klar kommen und laut werden.

Und ich hatte es so verstanden die Lüfter möglichst von einer Marke einzubauen um nicht zu viele verschiedene Störgeräusche zu haben.

Ich habe kein Problem damit mehr für die Lüfter zu bezahlen - wenn es sich lohnt. Also der Aufpreis sollte es dann aber schon wert sein


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Das bunt gemischte Lüfter Störgeräusche produzieren höre ich zum ersten mal. Höchstens vielleicht sie sind alle zusammen an einer Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen. Keine Ahnung. 

Worauf du achten solltest ist bei eLoops, dass sie nur ausblasend montiert werden, weil bei saugseitigen Hindernissen tatsächlich störende Geräusche auftreten können. Wichtig ist das am Heck ein besonders guter nicht nur leiser sondern auch leistungsfähiger ausblasender Lüfter sitzt. An den anderen Positionen reichen normalerweise Lüfter die nur "gut" und günstiger sind.


----------



## diebydaylight (2. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Üblicherweise setzt man immer einen ansaugenden Lüfter mehr ein, um das Gehäuse nicht allzu sehr zu verstauben (durch leichten Überdruck). Ich würde als Ansauger 2x 12cm und nach draußen 1x 14cm nehmen. Steuerung temperaturabhängig , dann wird es im Officebetrieb schön leise. Die Marke ist eigentlich egal, wenn du nicht gerade zehn Stück verbauen willst und der Rechner nicht auf Kopfhöhe steht.

Ich habe selbst Noctua, Bequiet, Corsair und Fractal wild gemischt und stelle bis auf den Preis keine Unterschiede fest.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Also um mal ein konkretes Beispiel zu geben:

Heck:
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2, 120mm (ITR-B12-2) ab €' '16,56 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Vorne und Oben:
Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Wings 2, 120mm (BL046), be quiet! Pure Wings 2, 140mm (BL047) heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Möglichkeiten gibt es genug. Die hier wäre relativ leise und preiswert. Die bequiet müsste man evtl. etwas drosseln oder per Mainboard steuern, damit sie auch im idle ausreichend leise bleiben.


----------



## StillerLeser (2. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also um mal ein konkretes Beispiel zu geben:
> 
> Heck:
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2, 120mm (ITR-B12-2) ab €'*'16,56 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
> ...



Vielen Dank!
Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen den eLoop B12-2 und den B12-PS? Das Schwarz sieht extrem geil aus...

Die Fractal Venturi HF-12 haben wohl einen Luftdurchsatz von 141,7m3/h und die eLoop B12-PS "nur" 98,7m3/h.
Venturi wäre auch aktuell um ca.4€ günstiger..


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



StillerLeser schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen den eLoop B12-2 und den B12-PS? Das Schwarz sieht extrem geil aus...




Nicht das ich wüsste. Die schwarzen gibt es halt nur in dieser einen PWM-Variante.
​


> Die Fractal Venturi HF-12 haben wohl einen Luftdurchsatz von 141,7m3/h und die eLoop B12-PS "nur" 98,7m3/h.
> Venturi wäre auch aktuell um ca.4€ günstiger..



Mit den Venturi habe ich noch keine Praxiserfahrungen. Die eLoops habe ich schon für gut befunden und sie waren auch bei PCGH die Referenz, bevor die Noctua NF-A12x25 erschienen sind.


----------



## StillerLeser (3. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



Rolk schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste. Die schwarzen gibt es halt nur in dieser einen PWM-Variante.
> ​
> 
> Mit den Venturi habe ich noch keine Praxiserfahrungen. Die eLoops habe ich schon für gut befunden und sie waren auch bei PCGH die Referenz, bevor die Noctua NF-A12x25 erschienen sind.



Danke dir! 

Ich habe mir mal auf Geizhals einige Lüfter rausgesucht:
Noctua BF-A12x25
eLoop B12
Venturi HF-12

Das nächste Mal wenn ich etwas bestelle und nicht auf den Mindestbestellwert komme um die VSK zu sparen packe ich einfach Lüfter dazu 

Weitere Empfehlungen und Erfahrungswerte sind gerne willkommen! 
Speziell um das Thema saugend an einem Staubfilter.

Danke!
Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Thomygnomi (3. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Noctua NF-F12PWM, 4-Pin Premium Luefter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Ich weiß der Preis ist hoch, kommt dafür mit guter Kabelausstattung, welche sehr praktisch sein kann.

Ich hatte Fractal Design Dynamic XP-2 im Gehäuse. Die Noctua sind bei selber Drehzahl um 5-6 dB leiser (selbst gemessen mit einem 12000€ Messgerät)
Habe mir dann noch die BeQuiet Lüfter (be quiet! Pure Wings) geholt. Selbes Ergebnis. Noctua um 3-4 dB leiser. Wenn du wirklich gute Lüfter haben willst, nimm Noctua. Die Preisdifferenz ist, wenn man die Lautstärke berücksichtigt, irrelevant.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Ich würde am Heck einen wirklich starken Lüfter einbauen und den gegebenenfalls mit einem kleinen Potentiometer regeln. Bei voller Drehzahl wird es durch das Luftrauschen durchaus laut, jedoch nicht so unangenehm hochfrequent wie die kleinen GPU-Lüfter. 
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-4 ab €' '17,51 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Ich habe selbst mit einem 140er im Heck und einem 200er im Deckel noch ordentlich Hitze im Gehäuse gehabt, daher befürchte ich, dass dir ein "normaler" 120er mit 1500rpm im Heck nicht wirklich reicht.


----------



## StillerLeser (3. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Also:
Hinten und oben zum rauspusten eLoops B12 und B14
Vorne und unten zum reinblasen Noctua NF-A12

Über die Menge lässt sich natürlich streiten, aber mir geht es erstmal darum vernünftige Modelle zu finden die den Preis einfach wert sind 
Danke für die bisherigen Rückmeldungen!

Ich bin allerdings nicht ganz so geräuschempfindlich. Es muss kein Silent PC sein.
Wenn ich für die selbe Leistung pro Lüfter 10€ sparen kann und dafür etwas mehr Lautstärke bekomme wäre das nicht schlimm.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



StillerLeser schrieb:


> ....hatte ich vor einfach alle Plätze mit den Fractal Venturi HF-12 und HF-14 zu besetzen....


Genau das würde ich selber machen. Es sind aktuell die besten Gehäuselüfter, bezieht man den Preis mit ein. Mein eLoop hinten im Gehäuse tendierte zum Brummen, das ist dem HF-14 fremd. Du musst nur die Lüfterkurven anpassen, die Lüfter fördern so viel Luft, dass sie schon bei mittlerer Drehzahl mehr fördern, als BeQuiet Lüfter unter Vollast und entsprechend hörbar werden.


----------



## Horilein (3. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also um mal ein konkretes Beispiel zu geben:
> 
> Heck:
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2, 120mm (ITR-B12-2) ab €'*'16,56 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
> ...



Die BeQuiet hab ich auch, bei 100% ist wohl ein leises rauschen zu vernehmen. Aber nix schlimmes. Übers Board gesteuert bei 40% unhörbar. Die Noiseblocker sehen spitze aus.
Auf meiner RX 570, der ich die Haube entnommen hab, hab ich direkt 2 von denen mit Kabelbindern draufgeschnallt. Die ist jetzt kühler und fast lautlos.
be quiet! Silent Wings 3, 120mm ab €' '17,40 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Villeicht macht es in deinem Fall auch sinn denn Cpu Kühler komplett zu tauschen und auf die GraKa nen Raijintek zu montieren. Natürlich alles deutlich teurer und aufwändiger...nur son ne idee
Raijintek Morpheus Vega silber ab €' '64,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## StillerLeser (3. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das würde ich selber machen. Es sind aktuell die besten Gehäuselüfter, bezieht man den Preis mit ein. Mein eLoop hinten im Gehäuse tendierte zum Brummen, das ist dem HF-14 fremd. Du musst nur die Lüfterkurven anpassen, die Lüfter fördern so viel Luft, dass sie schon bei mittlerer Drehzahl mehr fördern, als BeQuiet Lüfter unter Vollast und entsprechend hörbar werden.



Ich kann über das UEFI die Lüfter anhand der Temperatur steuern. Die Idee gefällt mir allerdings bislang tatsächlich am Besten da die Lüfter wesentlich günstiger sind als eLoops und Noctuas..
Und da ich nicht geräuschempfindlich bin sollte das ausreichen um genug Luft zu bewegen


----------



## StillerLeser (3. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Ich hatte nicht vor die Kühler der GraKa oder CPU zu tauschen, da ich damit recht zufrieden bin.
Die CPU wird eh bald ausgetauscht, daher tendiere ich eher zu Gehäuselüfter.

Ich habe aktuell nur hinten einen, und das reicht in keinem Fall 

Aber vielen Dank für deine Idee Horilein! 
Die be quiet sind ca.4€ teurer als die HF-12 und laut dem roundup aus 2016 bewegen sie deutlich weniger Luft bei gleicher RPM.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



StillerLeser schrieb:


> Und da ich nicht geräuschempfindlich bin sollte das ausreichen um genug Luft zu bewegen


Es gibt, abgsehen von unerträglich lauten Noctua Industrial mit 3000 U/min keinen Lüfter, der nennenswert mehr Luft  bewegt....

Der Test deckt sich mit meinen Erfahjrungen:
140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016


----------



## StillerLeser (3. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Ich hatte nicht vor die Kühler der GraKa oder CPU zu tauschen, da ich damit recht zufrieden bin.
Die CPU wird eh bald ausgetauscht, daher tendiere ich eher zu Gehäuselüfter.

Ich habe aktuell nur hinten einen, und das reicht in keinem Fall 

Aber vielen Dank für deine Idee Horilein! 
Die be quiet sind ca.4€ teurer als die HF-12 und laut dem roundup aus 2016 bewegen sie deutlich weniger Luft bei gleicher RPM.


----------



## StillerLeser (3. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt, abgsehen von unerträglich lauten Noctua Industrial mit 3000 U/min keinen Lüfter, der mehr Luft nennenswert mehr bewegt....
> 
> Der Test deckt sich mit meinen Erfahjrungen:
> 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016



Ich dachte, dass die Ergebnisse eventuell heute anders aussehen - immerhin sind seit dem roundup 3 Jahre vergangen 

Wie gesagt, ich habe tatsächlich den ganzen Bericht gelesen und fand es toll wie du auf die HF-14 reagiert hattest


----------



## Narbennarr (4. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Es sind aber keine Nennenswerten 140er seitdem erschienen und die Physik ändert sich nicht 
Lediglich der A12x25 hat für Aufsehen gesorgt, ist jedoch nur ein 120er


----------



## StillerLeser (4. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Es sind aber keine Nennenswerten 140er seitdem erschienen und die Physik ändert sich nicht
> Lediglich der A12x25 hat für Aufsehen gesorgt, ist jedoch nur ein 120er



Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung Narbennarr 

Maximal verbauen kann ich 2x 140mm und 4x 120mm - deshalb wurde der A12x25 in Erwägung gezogen. Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu teuer. 
Dann setze ich mal alles auf Venturi und halte nach Angeboten Ausschau


----------



## John_Wick (5. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Ich selber habe die Venturi HF-14. Die sind absolut empfehlenswert! Sie fördern runtergeregelt im Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern noch sehr viel Luft und das bei sehr angenehmer Geräuschkulisse. Ungeregelt sind sie natürlich deutlich hörbar, aber dann kann man sich damit auch schon fast die Haare föhnen. Im Alltag und unter Last beim Zocken reicht es aus sie auf 5V - 7V laufen zu lassen.
Denke mal, das gilt auch für die Venturi HF-12.


----------



## StillerLeser (6. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



John_Wick schrieb:


> Ich selber habe die Venturi HF-14. Die sind absolut empfehlenswert! Sie fördern runtergeregelt im Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern noch sehr viel Luft und das bei sehr angenehmer Geräuschkulisse. Ungeregelt sind sie natürlich deutlich hörbar, aber dann kann man sich damit auch schon fast die Haare föhnen. Im Alltag und unter Last beim Zocken reicht es aus sie auf 5V - 7V laufen zu lassen.
> Denke mal, das gilt auch für die Venturi HF-12.



Das hört sich ja super an!
Ich werde mir die dann mal in Zukunft zulegen.

Danke auch dir für die Rückmeldung und Empfehlung


----------



## Fafafin (7. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Ich habe den E-Loop B14-2 im Heck, ausblasend. Der ist schon leise, aber nicht ganz das, was ich mir erhofft hatte.
 Er ist unhörbar von 350 bis etwa 580 rpm, dann etwas brummig bis 670 rpm, danach leises, aber natürlich stetig steigendes Luftrauschen bis zur Nenndrehzahl von 900rpm. 
Beim nächsten Anfall von Bastelwut werde ich wohl einen HF-14 an seiner Stelle ausprobieren. Momentan halte ich aber noch das Brummen aus und mein Schwarz-Weiß-Konzept bei den Lüftern aufrecht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Anfall von Bastelwut werde ich wohl einen HF-14 an seiner Stelle ausprobieren.


Das nimmt sich nicht viel. Das macht keinen großen Unterschied


----------



## Rolk (8. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



StillerLeser schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung Narbennarr
> 
> Maximal verbauen kann ich 2x 140mm und 4x 120mm - deshalb wurde der A12x25 in Erwägung gezogen. Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu teuer.
> Dann setze ich mal alles auf Venturi und halte nach Angeboten Ausschau



Halte aber nicht zu lange Ausschau. Deine Grafikkarte wird unter den aktuellen Bedingungen auch nicht unbedingt besser und gute Lüfter als Sonderangebot sind selten genug.


----------



## StillerLeser (21. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Nachdem wir hier diskutiert hatten habe ich mich für ein größeres Gehäuse mit ausschließlich 140mm Lüfterplätzen entschieden.
Es ist das Fractal Define R6 geworden.

Ich habe mir also heute Nacht die PCGH-Edition mit einem zusätzlichen HF-14 bestellt


----------



## StillerLeser (28. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Das Gehäuse und insbesondere die Lüfter sind bemerkenswert!

Ich kann beides wirklich bedinungungslos weiterempfehlen.
Falls Fragen bestehen sollten kann ich versuchen sie zu beantworten 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und liebe Grüße


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Also die Grafikkarte arbeitet jetzt im normalen Bereich nehme ich an?


----------



## StillerLeser (29. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Bei gleicher Leistung bekomme ich nun weniger Lärm und eine Temperaturdifferenz von -5 °C im Durchschnitt.
Unter Vollast und gleicher Spannung erreicht die Grafikkarte aktuell mit angepasster Lüfterkürve eine Temperatur von 69°C (Hot Spot) laut GPU-Z.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Das freut mich! Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Die guten Fractal HF 14 muss man nur individuell einstellen. Die erzeugen soviel "Wind" das sie schon bei mittleren Drehzahlen hörbar werden. Aber ein HF 14 mit 600U/min erzeugt mehr Volumenstrom als so eine BeQuiet "Gurke" bei 1000U/min.


----------



## StillerLeser (29. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Ich hatte nie vor einen Silent PC zu besitzen. Für mich bewegen sich die HF 14 noch voll im grünen Bereich. Und gerade in Verbindung mit dem super schönen Gehäuse freut es mich noch mehr!

So habe ich eine solide Grundlage um im laufe des Jahres weitere Upgrades durchzuführen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. April 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*

Falls hier noch niemand den Raijintek Morpheus empfohlen hat, wäre das meine erste Baustelle.
Den kaufen, 2 eloops drauf und schon ist das Ding leiser als eine Festplatte 

Edit: Die Investition lohnt sich auch noch für andere Grafikkarten. Ich könnte bisher von der GTX980Ti bis hin zur GTX 1080 sowie der RTX2080\Ti kommen. Ist auch mit AMD GPUs kompatibel, von daher eine solide Investition.


----------



## StillerLeser (8. April 2019)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Gehäuselüfter 2019*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Falls hier noch niemand den Raijintek Morpheus empfohlen hat, wäre das meine erste Baustelle.
> Den kaufen, 2 eloops drauf und schon ist das Ding leiser als eine Festplatte
> 
> Edit: Die Investition lohnt sich auch noch für andere Grafikkarten. Ich könnte bisher von der GTX980Ti bis hin zur GTX 1080 sowie der RTX2080\Ti kommen. Ist auch mit AMD GPUs kompatibel, von daher eine solide Investition.



Vielen Dank für die Info!

Allerdings traue ich mich nicht an der Grafikkarte rumzubasteln...
Ein neues Gehäuse und neue Lüfter war für mich die einfachere und schönere Investition 

Für die Zukunft werde ich es mir allerdings merken.

PS: Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass man dadurch die Garantie verliert.
        Das möchte ich natürlich erstmal nicht machen - auch wenn die TempWerte danach super aussehen!


----------

